# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > Ski Country Forum >  >  "epic storm"

## LindaP

My daughter sent a link to the Denver Post....guess they'll have a white Christmas, according to the Post, up to 8 feet in higher areas! Glad she's getting out today to come home !!!

----------


## MIke R

*sigh*

----------


## rivertrash

We head out to Beaver Creek on Sunday.  Supposed to be sunny by then.  Today was the first day of winter and it was near 70 here.  Glad it won't be near that in Colorado.

----------


## Voosh

Safe travels. If ya happen to stop by the Ritz, give the house dawg (Bachelor, who has a bed in the lobby) a little rub. He and Fletch seemed to enjoy just romping around the "hills" together. 

The snow sounds good. Our "mini-blizzard" here resulted in days of stuff melting away and refreezing. Boring.

----------


## rivertrash

Don't think any place made it to 8 feet, but we got another 7" here at Beaver Creek last night and light snow is still coming down.  Unfortunately, right now (9:00 a.m. MST)it is officially 1 F. and a little windy.  On our deck it's showing -1 F.  Only guys like Mike R would think this is good ski weather!

----------


## MIke R

its absolutely perfect ski weather because it culls out the half hearted...the guy in the NFL parka and jeans is no where to be found....the people with high tech gear are warm and dry and having a blast

so there is more room for us on the mountain!!.. :laugh:   :thumb up:

----------


## rivertrash

I'm one of the half-hearted.  Too cold for me.  You guys can have it.

(By the way, I don't do jeans and NFL parkas. LOL)

----------


## andynap

My daughter said she "only" got 8 inches in Denver and that's nothing. But it's -5 out and that is something.

----------


## rivertrash

> My daughter said she "only" got 8 inches in Denver and that's nothing. But it's -5 out and that is something.



We have two Pomeranians who love fresh snow.  I just took them out to run in it -- about thirty seconds into it they looked at me like I was crazy and headed back inside.  It is cold here!  Even the dogs know that.

----------


## Voosh

Dick, 

I agree with MikeR. That kind of weather is poifect. Keeps the riff raff off trails, too.  :p 

Give "Bach" a pat? 

George

----------


## MIke R

> (By the way, I don't do jeans and NFL parkas. LOL)




good to know!

I took a few runs this morning very early, and we got down from our third run and saw the wave of NFL Parka/Jeans men and one piece ski bunny suit women, carrying their skis like it is a tray of food, and getting on the lift line....looked at my partner and said "time to go?"...and he looked at me and  said "exit stage left"...

and  we were off like a prom dress....LOL

----------


## rivertrash

> Originally Posted by Rivertrash
> 
> (By the way, I don't do jeans and NFL parkas. LOL)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> good to know!
> 
> ...



Don't know how cold it is there, but here it would be rough sitting on an 8-10 minute lift ride wearing jeans and a parka.

----------


## MIke R

pretty warm here...upper 30s would be my guess...it was upper teens  when we were out this morning....not too bad

----------


## Voosh

49F here and some rain. NO SNOW! We're contemplating a quick trip to Beaver Creek. Nah. We have some deep snow ready for us in Michigan's Upper Peninsula. I like every season of the year. It's a good.

----------


## GramChop

Great new avatar, Dick and Cecie!  I see the puppies are doing well and loving life in the mountains.

----------


## fins85258

Here are some EPIC snow fall numbers for you from Mammoth Lakes, Ca


Season Total: 303 inches (25'3")

This Month
Jan: 0" to date

Last Month
Dec: 209" to date
Dec, 31 - 1"
Dec, 29 - 6"
Dec, 28 - 27"
Dec, 25 - 8"
Dec, 22 - 6"
Dec, 21 - 6"
Dec, 20 - 21"
Dec, 19 - 27"
Dec, 18 - 37"
Dec, 17 - 38"
Dec, 16 - 2"
Dec, 14 - 13"
Dec, 09 - 2"
Dec, 05 - 12"
Dec, 04 - 4"
Dec, 03 - 1"
Dec, 02 - 1"

This Season
Dec: 209"
Nov: 88"
Oct: 6"

----------


## MIke R

yeah but thats "Sierra cement" so it doesnt really count....LOL

----------


## fins85258

Well the up side is it's full of water

Talked to Karens mom in Gilford at 2:00 pm their time, she said it was 50 degrees and it's 45 here.

go figure

----------


## MIke R

yeah the warm didn't really make it this far up thank goodness..

we got to upper 30's, maybe 40 at 1500 feet....a few degrees less up at 4 thousand

----------


## Voosh

Almost hit 50 today. Tomorrow's predicted high - 26. Yet, no real snow, again. Geeeez.

----------


## rivertrash

This morning it was -7 F. on our deck.  It's now 3:30 p.m. and it's all the way up to +6.  Up at the top of the mountain at 8:00 they were reporting -17 with wind chill of -30.  The local TV station was educating its audience on how to identify frostbite.

----------


## Rosemary

What a nice picture!  Happy New Year to all.

----------


## fins85258

> yeah but thats "Sierra cement" so it doesnt really count....LOL




Here is some of that "Cement" you scoff at

----------


## MIke R

if it ain't at least ten thousand feet up, and one thousand miles from an ocean, its second rate snow which is mostly what we get here..and mostly what you get there...

----------


## Petri

> if it ain't at least ten thousand feet up, and one thousand miles from an ocean, its second rate snow which is mostly what we get here..and mostly what you get there...



Antarctica has the best skiing?

Even the Alps are less than 1000 miles from the ocean..

----------


## MIke R

1000 miles...more or less...its an arbitrary number the point being away from an  ocean creates drier fluffier snow for the most part

----------


## Petri

> 1000 miles...more or less...its an arbitrary number the point being away from an  ocean creates drier fluffier snow for the most part



Yep, here we see the difference due open vs. frozen sea.

I've got the impression from somewhere that the snow in North America is generally more wet than in Europe.

----------


## MIke R

the notable exception being the Rockies above ten thousand feet which I believe is  the best snow in the world to ski on....the driest fluffiest snow in the world....the humidity levels are very very low day to day...when I lived there if there was 25% humidity that was high...

----------


## MIke R

and on that note, I am heading to the lifts for an hour or so before I have to open the shops.......

----------

